# 10" Mesquite Sphere



## Bluestingray (Apr 2, 2015)

I finished with urethane on the base and tung oil on the sphere. If I could I would go back and leave the base dry but maybe next time and there will be a next with a larger select blank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 17


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn ... this deserves a *WOW!* Amazing turning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2015)

Cool- I cannot resist though- drill 3 holes and you have a very unique bowling ball.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Apr 2, 2015)

Ha! Mike, i drill one hole and have a awesome basketball.... Ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2015)

That's really cool! Love the mesquite and the stone fill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 2, 2015)

Really nice job Gerry. Turning spheres is not as easy as folks think. It really puts your eyes to the test. This looks *perfectly* round. I've never tried one that big such less in a piece of wood as tough as mesquite. I'm generally good turning it down to the spindles making contact at the headstock and the tailstock, but always seem to get out of round when I flip it to turn the nubs off. How do you hold it to do that? vacuum chuck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Apr 2, 2015)

i got down to about 3/4" x 2" nub then pushed it a little more and decided I've come to far to drop it. i grinded one nub then palm sanded then hand sanded til i couldn't feel anything. the other side is still in place so the sphere spins. I shot for a thinner nub to insert in a bearing that would go into the base but the bearing i have is too small so ill work on that for the next turn. I'm aiming for a pair of 16 - 20" spheres with bearings for spinning.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2015)

I so want to see that when you get one spinning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2015)

I like the form Very cool, mesquite is a great choice too, since it is so stable, it will stay round. I'm guessing you used a jig mounted router?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2015)

Gerry, that is gorgeous! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Apr 2, 2015)

Jig mounted router.... hmmmm, can't be giving way my woodcraft skill secrets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Neato!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 2, 2015)

wowzers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2015)

Outrageusly cool !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2015)

That's inspirational. Gives us all something to shoot for. I went to your channel and saw you had turned another one previously. Great job on these man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

Way cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Kevin! A friend rented a booth at a expo this weekend and said if I had anything projects for sale I could display it there. So I have these two, 17.25" fruit bowl and 9" sphere.. I hope they sell, need to make a lathe payment...

I signed them with a router and a pin bit. I guess later I'll get a laser or a cnc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2015)

Gerry you're gonna have to find a better way to sign your work but that's nothing that can't be fixed easy enough. But man you have made LEAPS and bounds of progress in your turning and you've done it amazingly fast. You're art already has its own style to my eye at least and I like the style. It's not just a bunch of rustic stuff thrown together. you're mixing in some really pleasing and smooth forms in with it and making it work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## brown down (Apr 8, 2015)

I doubt you are going to have a problem selling those pieces! nicely done on all!!!!!!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice work. The one in the second to last pic looks really cool with the sphere in the middle. Do you have a full shot of what that one looks like?


----------



## Bluestingray (Apr 8, 2015)

That sphere is sealed in there Scott. I used epoxy, top and bottom. It has chuck size nubbs.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 8, 2015)

Bluestingray said:


> That sphere is sealed in there Scott. I used epoxy, top and bottom. It has chuck size nubbs.



Cool. It looks like a neat piece. Almost has an Atlas holding the world type vibe.


----------



## Bluestingray (Apr 8, 2015)

Would be nice to get a laser machine that maps the earth on a wood sphere.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

